# Considering taking a break for a while



## MargB (Feb 26, 2011)

Not from the forum but from trying to keep reducing my weight.  

Some people have started commenting I am losing too much, be careful, etc and someone on Wednesday said I was looking frail and ill.  Other friends jumped in with saying that was ridiculous, that I look great etc but it got me thinking.

In 12 months I have lost almost 3.5 stones.  I have 4lbs to lose to reach that target and I think when I do lose those 4 lbs I will say I am at target at Slimming World.  Will still go each week to be weighed and try to maintain and keep a check of what is happening but I know I need to tone up so will spend more time in the gym working on bums and tums type exercises.  That will give people time to get used to how I am now and then in a few months I will get back on plan, change my target and aim to lose another 11lbs to take me down to 9.5 stone.  My BMI is currently 26.2 and I want it to be below 25 so I know I am not underweight or anywhere near it but it isn't nice when different people from different places say to slow down.

A friend of mine is already at target and she struggles to stay there.  With Slimming World you can go 3lbs either way and then you have to start paying again.  It could  be as soon as I start having to pay again then I will get back on plan.  Not sure.  I only thought about changing my target on Thursday (after the wednesday night comment) but pretty sure I am going to do it and take a break from slimming.  12 months is quite a long time really.

Will still come in here and record gains/losses but am definitely going to take my foot off the pedal for a while.

Great position to be in really, if you think about it.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, that's sounds like a good idea Marg - you've achieved so much and the gym work will really help you to maintain it and you'll get lots of lovely endorphins from the exercise! Plus, it will be good for your BG levels too!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 26, 2011)

You have done brilliantly


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Marg,

I totally understand what you are saying and support you totally in your decision. It just shows how very welll you have done - excellent progress - I think I would celebrate a little!

So it looks like you are the first maintainer in the Weight Loss Group which certainly makes me feel the WLG is achieving its aim. I think we have Andy about to join you too, so it will be great to have our successful members being around to help out others who are still getting there. I am very very proud of you.


----------



## MargB (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I lived with that for a few weeks but felt disappointed in myself so have put my target back to the first target which is 10stone and have only 4 lbs to lose before reaching it.  Feel so much better and fairly 'gob smacked' to be anywhere near achieving the dream target I set in February 2010.

Got my 3.5 stone award last night and am really pleased.  Once I reach target I will be allowed to go up or down 3lbs so can go as low as 9st 11lb or up to 10st 3lbs before having to pay for classes/weigh in.  If I go down to 9st 11lb I will get my 4 stone award - there is no way I ever thought I would get anywhere near that.

Honestly, if I can do it, then believe you can all do it.  I was so cynical when I started.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a lovely post MargB.

I wonder if you felt disappointed as you have now got used to living such a healthy life and it felt wrong to let go of the control a bit?

Well done for going for it - and you will get there - and thanks for sharing this bit of inspiration with us - we all  need it!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

Tremendous Marg! So happy for you, well done on all your efforts - I'm sure you'll reach your next goal before too long!


----------



## MargB (Apr 6, 2011)

Lucy, think you are right about the control bit.  I felt a bit cheated that other people were preventing me from reaching my goal - which is nonsense but that was how I felt.  Now feel quite excited to be so close.

I know, I need to get a life but at least now I will have the energy for it!!  Yay!!


----------

